# Since NYC seems to be a common theme, here is my contribution



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Here are my pictures from 2006. (these were all taken with disposable cameras since I didn't have a good camera at that time)

This was taken at the World Trade Center where the towers once were. I believe the cross was made from two iron beams that were once part of the building. They removed it a day or two after we were there.










This bas relief sculpture is on the wall of Fire Station 10 located next to the WTC. It depicts the events of September 11, 2001.










This is a sculpture named "The Sphere". It survived the 911 attack and is now a memorial.










I took this sentence off the web, but it explains more about this sculpture.

_'The Sphere,' a 45,000-pound sculpture made of steel and bronze, adorned the fountain at the World Trade Center's Tobin Plaza from 1971 to September 11, 2001 It was conceived of by the artist Fritz Koenig as a symbol of world peace. The damage you see happened 9-11-2001 when the World Trade Center was attacked. 'The Sphere' was placed here in Battery Park on March 11, 2002, as a temporary memorial to those who perished._

http://www.museumplanet.com/tour.php/nyc/bp/6


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Ellis Island


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NYC from Ellis Island and the ferry


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

The Metropolitan Museum










Grand Central Terminal










Grand Central Terminal and the Chrysler Building peeking out behind


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NYC Library










Bryant Park










Sheep Meadow, Central Park










Alice In Wonderland statue in Central Park


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Strawberry Fields and the Imagine dedication to John Lennon










The Dakota


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

As scarlet calls it, the ESB...Empire State Building



















Madison Square Garden










I am a fan of Project Runway










Times Square


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

St Patrick's

Outside


















Inside


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I took this picture of our reflection in a disc that was in Rockefeller Center. Look for the image of the camera flash, that is me.










another angle










Radio City. The people in the lower left are my mom, sister and nephew.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I took this to remember seeing "Wicked"










The props for the movie "I Am Legend"










The props for the movie "American Gangster". They were filming a scene in a restaurant as we went by on the bus. I couldn't get a good picture of that because I was on the wrong side of the bus and only got passenger heads.










This made me think of "West Side Story"


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

The Today Show

A cooking segment with Mario Batali










Al Roker coming to greet the fans










Anne Curry spent quite a bit of time talking to my mother. She said some really nice things to her, told her that she was beautiful and how she (Anne) was raised to appreciate the beauty of age. I shook hands with her too. I was very impressed. For less than a minute, I felt that her attention was totally focused on me and no one else. It is hard to explain, but it was really intense.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nice shots Tripp!  did you read my review of Wicked?  i'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> nice shots Tripp! did you read my review of Wicked? i'd love to hear your thoughts.


I just did. Well done. I think I saw it when there was still some of the earlier cast. When we did our standing O, I saw the actress that played Elpahba mouth "WOW". So, I think it must have been a good day for them. I am impressed that you saw it 8 times and was able to do such a thorough comparison. I definitely want to see it again if it ever comes here to Seattle. Or if I ever get back to NY.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow very nice pics you have there


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice pics of St. Patrick's. I love that sort of architecture.


----------

